# Suggested Reading for Russians Breeding



## jsheffield (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello TFO,

I was 10 weeks into the quarantine for my new Russian Tortoise, Persephone, but when I went out to check on them in their separate enclosures yesterday, this is what I found:




There was no sign of digging, so I assume that Chili went over the board that separates the two of them (or made clever use of the corner somehow).

​





















Anyway... I feel as though quarantine is now a thing of the past with these two, so I wanted to do some reading up on reproduction between Russian Tortoises.

I've found a few useful threads, but I thought I would ask...

What threads, websites, articles, and books do you feel are most informative and accurate when it comes to educating myself about Russian Tortoises:

breeding
egg-laying
incubating
neo-natal husbandry
hatchling care through the first six months
Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2020)

Here is my contribution:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org





The best resource for something like this would be to find a breeder that has had years of success. If they are in a climate similar to yours, all the better.


Don't use perlite as an incubation media.
Do use a brooder box for 7-10 days after hatching to allow the umbilical scar to close up properly, and also to introduce all the different foods.
Do soak daily.
Humidity doesn't need to be monsoon season high, but moderate humidity with damp substrate to dig in to, as well as a humid hide box, are all a necessity once they move into their first enclosure.


----------



## Ink (Jun 17, 2020)

Oops! True love (for the moment) I can't wait to see the babies


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> Here is my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom, 

Yours was one of the three threads I already grabbed for a folder of reading and reference... thanks for the tips!

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 17, 2020)

Ink said:


> Oops! True love (for the moment) I can't wait to see the babies



We'll see if anything results from their union(s)... Chili lived a pretty crappy life for a long time before he came to live with me, so I don't know what his fathering capabilities are like.

Fingers crossed.

Jamie


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 17, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Sorry for the kludgy video upload... I struggle.

I find Chili's squeaky-toy noise ridiculous, and Persephone's grudging tolerance awesome.

Jamie


----------



## ZenHerper (Jun 17, 2020)

She's having quite the adventure this year...

_That swipe right thing really worked out._


----------



## Ink (Jun 17, 2020)

I can't stop laughing..Chilli is trying so hard and the noises. Persephone...."are you done yet, I see some food over there. " I hope it all works out well with babies. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 17, 2020)

Ink said:


> I can't stop laughing..Chilli is trying so hard and the noises. Persephone...."are you done yet, I see some food over there. " I hope it all works out well with babies. Thanks for sharing


I know... those noises kill me... that and how much smaller he is than her... #AbeVigodaTortRomancingtheTank

Jamie


----------



## qiangzhu (Aug 13, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Hello TFO,
> 
> I was 10 weeks into the quarantine for my new Russian Tortoise, Persephone, but when I went out to check on them in their separate enclosures yesterday, this is what I found:
> 
> ...


It looks great! How large is your male and female now? Do they need hibernate before mating?


----------

